# Adding Hotmail as corp sync account not working



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm trying to set up my wife's hotmail account as a corporate sync account.

I can do this just fine on my phone (GNexus) and have done it on other Moto phones (here X2, my D2) but while the account setup seems to go fine, email won't sync, no messages show up in the inbox for that account. If I do a manual refresh, I get a "Hotmail Account Error" w/red triangle message which then changes to "Connection error". Account is set to Push, tried setting it to poll w/same results. Also can't send messages.

The phone is correctly setting the server to m.hotmail.com when it does the setup...I don't see any issues other than nothing is connecting after the account has been set up. All other email accounts on the phone are working fine.

I've added her hotmail account to my Gnexus just now as a corp sync account w/out issue. Everything syncs fine.

I'd like to set it up this way, as when I set her account up as a Windows Live account using that Add Account option, her contacts don't sync down from the cloud to the phone, and if you go to add a contact in Contacts, her Hotmail account option is listed as "Phone only, unsynced". She'd like to be able to sync those back and forth...

Anyone have success adding a Hotmail address on their Razr as a corporate sync account?

Or if anyone has added a Hotmail account as a Windows Live account, can you go into Contacts and select the + sign option to add a contact, and see if your list of account options shows the Windows Live account as not synced?

Thanks for the help/assistance.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, and everything is set to sync in the Account Settings for the Hotmail corporate account.

For the Windows Live Hotmail account setup, the only option listed in the "Update the services to display and sync" is "Email."


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Turns out this is a known issue:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windowslive/forum/hotmail-sync/android-defy-corporate-sync-account-for-hotmail/821600df-4839-4c8f-8b78-cdd93f0a0e04?page=1&tm=1339365330641

Hopefully they can resolve this issue for my wife's account.


----------

